# OMG TKB Trading Updated Colors



## OliveOil2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a heads up for those that love TKB Trading, they have updated their website and have a bunch of new colors. Many of the colors show an example in Cold Process soap. There is a new line called True,  Shimmer Pop and Soapberry. I don't know if the Pops are anything like the missing pop colors, I never had a chance to try them before they disappeared. There were also some other new colors that were listed as soap safe. I think you still need to be careful that it is CP safe.


----------



## newbie (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the head's up! Going over to look right now.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy days!  Many thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you!!! 

I haven't been on the site for awhile because it's always the same. I'm going to check now. :grin:

It's quite a coincidence you posted about new colorants. Just yesterday I was sorting through supplies and found a partial sample bag of Blueberry POP. I got very excited to have found it, then felt sad because I couldn't get POPs anymore.

eta: How disappointing. The Shimmer Pop Micas are for eyeshadow. They will morph in soap...so I'm still sad.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hazel, sorry for the false alarm! The yellow and blue pop look like they don't morph, but some of the others will, so they are not the same at all. In my excitement over the new layout, new features, like getting emails returned with a special request, and all of the new types of colors I over reacted.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> Hazel, sorry for the false alarm!



Uh huh...now you say you're sorry. I don't know. I may forgive you...someday. :lolno:

I don't know about the blue. It has magnesium myristate in it so I wouldn't trust it. The clincher is it did state on the site that it would morph in CP but will retain a level of blueness. I think I'll stick with the Conservatorie's Electric Blue. (Thanks to newbie for sharing it with me. Otherwise, I'd never have ordered it. Also, their micas aren't as expensive. :grin: )

The yellow also has magnesium in it so I'm not sure about it, either.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on being stable, I agree The Conservatorie has some of the best prices, and I love their mica. I just wish they would restock many of my favorites that have been out of stock for a few months.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, I've noticed several out of stock. I'm glad I bought 100 g of Electric Blue awhile back. It will last for a long time.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 19, 2014)

here's a link to high ph micas...they have many other colors, but here's a sampler for $13...just a thought. 
sampler: http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/vibrance-mica-set/

all the colors: http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/soap-colorants/

I believe these are the rainbow micas that bitter creek north quit carrying. HTH!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2014)

I've got some Nurture Soap micas. I don't remember which yellow it was but one morphed and turned orange. Also, I wouldn't have bought them if I'd know these were the same as BCN's Rainbow micas. I've used those micas before and the pink fades completely. There is also another color which morphs but I don't remember which color I used.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2014)

Oops! I'm sorry. I should have double checked before posting. I was just looking at my colorant notes and it wasn't magnesium listed as morphing or fading.  It was --> Manganese

However, I still think the blue will alter since it was mentioned on the site.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 23, 2014)

Just an FYI...saw these new Soapberry colors for CP soap...reminds me of the POP collection...anyone try these yet?

http://www.tkbtrading.com/search.php

 At Ah/RE  look at the colors & click on the ones that interest you...you will see them in CP soap & M&P.

http://rusticescentuals.com/Micas-Oxides-and-Pigments/


----------



## rogue (Jun 24, 2014)

I used tkbs pops from a month or so ago and they didn't morph. Was a sample kit so I'm not sure if it was new or old pops. Not sure if that helps. I just ordered more because they came out so good! Rats, I hope I have the same formula now.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 24, 2014)

from what i gather the original Pop micas were discontinued about a year or so ago, so what you have must be the eye shadow powder...from the looks of the formulation ingredients, they have included titanium dioxide, which I use anyway making soap...this gives me hope that it will work, even if I have to use a bit more.

 what colors have you had success with & how much did you use ppo?


----------



## rogue (Jun 24, 2014)

I coloured a bit heavy and wound up with some pretty funny coloured lather at times! It was my first soap I made. You know, go for the easy stuff first  about 1tsp in maybe 1-2 cups of each colour. 

 The blue round thingy is the left over coloured soap.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks great!  Love the carnival colors!  I'm going to order a sample pack of their Pops & Soapberry colors and see how it goes.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 25, 2014)

rogue -

Your soap is great! So, they didn't morph after all. That's good and I'm interested in hearing if the colors don't fade. I've had some micas fade after approximately 6 months.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Rogue Love your soap, that is a very adventurous soap for a first soap! I still don't understand with all of the demand why the original pops were never made available again or just duplicated. I never tried them, but have been purchasing soap color from TKB for a couple of years.


----------



## rogue (Jun 30, 2014)

Some of the matte pops are listed at TKB under soap stable colours.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 30, 2014)

Nurture seems to keep changing the micas she stocks.  I'm not familiar with the new Vibrance line.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 1, 2014)

rogue said:


> Some of the matte pops are listed at TKB under soap stable colours.



I don't see any matte POPs. Do you mean the Soapberry micas?  Your soap looks great so I might buy samples the next time I place an order and test them. 

I did see they have the Shimmer POPs under the Soap Stable section but you need to check the individual colors. It states on the site that Raspberry and Blueberry will morph and Apple and Grape aren't recommended for CP because they turn ugly. The only ones which appear to be stable are Yellow and Tangerine. I think someone would be very disappointed if they bought the collection without viewing the individual listings. I know I would be upset if I thought they were soap stable and the colors morphed.


----------



## rogue (Jul 1, 2014)

I looked under each on in the soap stable section. Not the micas. The matte pops. In soap matte or shinny shouldn't matter I would think.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 1, 2014)

Okay, I'm blind. I used the search function and found them. Those are pretty and I'm glad you pointed them out. Are these the ones you used in your soap?


----------



## rogue (Jul 1, 2014)

The matte yellow & blue right? I think so. Nothing morphed so I'm assuming so. But some of the shimmer pops morph, some don't. They have a red matte too.


----------



## rogue (Jul 1, 2014)

My new philosophy is mix a small amount of cp soap into colour if I have any doubt & have backup colour ready at hand!


----------



## Cosmo (Jul 4, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I've got some Nurture Soap micas. I don't remember which yellow it was but one morphed and turned orange. Also, I wouldn't have bought them if I'd know these were the same as BCN's Rainbow micas. I've used those micas before and the pink fades completely. There is also another color which morphs but I don't remember which color I used.



Hazel, the BCN Rainbow micas were the same as the pops, which I'm pretty sure is why they don't carry them anymore. The Strawberry Pop was a known fader. The micas I carry are not the same micas. As far as I know none of the pinks fade. I test them all myself, so I'm curious as to which one faded on you? Also, Lemon Chiffon turns orange then back to yellow. Did yours stay orange?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2014)

I never used Strawberry POP. I had Blueberry, Apple, Grape, Tangerine and I think I had the yellow. I don't remember what it was called. 

The mica that faded was called Rainbow Red and I had purchased it from BCN. This was a couple of years ago so it's possible the new Rainbow micas won't fade. But I'm not willing to go back to experimenting with them. 

The yellow is still orange and I'm not sure which one it was that I used. I wrote it on the recipe print out and I'll have to check later. Yep! Too lazy to get up right now. It's actually more of a peach and it is a pretty color. It just wasn't what I wanted. I'll end up using both of the yellows in a citrus scented soap so it won't matter if they morph. 

I think I'll order some of the TKB matte POPs which rogue mentioned. I just used up the last of the Glitter Bordeaux so I'll have to re-order and I might as well try some samples.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey all, I know this is a really old post but I was searching the site to see if anyone had used the soapberry line of colors at tkb. They were mentioned by the op but I never saw where anyone had used them. So I was just wanting to know...some time has passed, has anyone ever tried them? They say they are stable in cp, and they sure look bright. 

Thanks in advance...


----------

